# braiding manes



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, my mare must have mane fairies (as my granddaughter calls it)show up every night to put big twists in her mane. She has a long one, flowing to below her neck and I keep it combed out. Yet, every morning the mane fairies have twisted it up again.
I am sure its from rolling to get the hair off from winter, and I have done some braiding, but am not to good at it, and they seem to unbraid and get loose.
Any good hints to make the braids tight?? 
thanks


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Try a running braid  But keep it as close as possible to the top of her neck. I would recommend putting in some kind of thing that would hold the plait in there like Pro-Plaits, but I know a lot of horses rub if they have it in for too long.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

So you just start at the top and keep bringing in more hair as you go? I am groom dogs all day long, but not real good at braiding my horses mane..


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, thats how you do it. Its essentially a plait, but you just keep bringing in the hair. I'll find a video on Youtube.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

oh wow, thank you.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

It isnt a good idea to leave braids in your horses mane if they are going outside. Braids tend to annoy most horses after a few hours or just fall out (an annoyed horse rubbing braids can really damage their mane, more than knots or itchy shedding would). Using some sort of product to slick the hair (not oil though) can help prevent them and make them easier to remove. Also brushing the itchy area at the base of the mane, especally on the underside, can help prevent rubbing.


----------

